# Matt Hamill staph infection on his back?



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

It's been reported that the mark on Hamill's back was a staph infection? I didn't know you were allowed in the octagon without it being covered...isn't it contagious?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It is (Hammill confirmed at the press conference) but I think as long as Jardine knows about it and goes straight to the back and makes sure he showers really well there isn't that much risk involved especially as he will be avid about checking of any redness since he knows he has been exposed so he can get treatment early.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's hard to believe any athletic commission would let Hamill fight with visible staph infection. It doesn't matter whether Jardine is aware of it or not, it's still highly contagious, and extremely serious.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Not to mention having a staph infection by your SPINE probably isn't too healthy.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That's pretty ******* ridiculous to be honest. Especially with Jardine having that huge cut over his face. NSAC should've never let that happen.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Why would Jardine agree to the fight? Lecharles Bentley from the Browns almost had his leg amputated because of staph. Not worth the risk:confused03:


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

staph is nasty. i got from my gym before i switched to anit-bacterial body wash, my case didn't get too serious, just looked like my hands were deteriorating. However, a guy in my town died from staph just a couple years ago. Completely ridiculous that he was allowed to fight, it didn't even look completely closed up (which is when it is no longer contagious)


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Would Hamill not be allowed to use a patch to cover it up or something?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't get this either. Not only is Jardine at risk but McGee and McCray also fought after.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Way too go, score one for NSAC, I seen someone comment on a thread of pics from the weigh-in that it looked like Hammill had staph....if someone online could see it how the **** did no one notice in person?


> What is on Hammil's back? It almost resembles staff of some sort. That is what my leg looked like when I had MRSA.


HitOrGetHit, posted this on "UFC TUF 11 Finale" he quoted pics from the weigh-ins.....


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

420atalon said:


> I don't get this either. Not only is Jardine at risk but McGee and McCray also fought after.


I've never been to a UFC fight, but I'd imagine they clean the cage between fights using disinfectants...right


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> I've never been to a UFC fight, but I'd imagine they clean the cage between fights using disinfectants...right


I don't know either. The blood sure stays there though, I would think it would look a little cleaner if they cleaned it properly.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kgilstrap said:


> I've never been to a UFC fight, but I'd imagine they clean the cage between fights using disinfectants...right


I believe they bleach them between rounds, but why risk it? I mean they're bound to miss something, especially since that was a 3 round war and went to every inch of that cage.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

New rules: 
a} No excessive gouging or poking of staph infection.
b) No rubbing of staph infection on opponent.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Matt Hammill winner via TKO (Staph Infection)


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats really gross, and somewhat un professional.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

To be honest as long as Jardine showers with an anti-bacterial afterwards - which all smart fighters do - the risk of him getting staph is practically nil. And, unless it gets into his blood stream, it's not dangerous in any real way. It's mostly a skin irritant at that point. His cut was no where near the spot on Matt's back so he'll be fine. He's aware of the small risk of infection so he'll be watching for the signs. If one shows up he'll go to the doctor. No biggie really as a health risk.

Very odd that Hammil was allowed to fight though. The commission dropped the ball there. Hamill I expect to fight if he's cleared to do so. He's a fighter but they are the ones supposedly concerned about fighter health. Very odd.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> To be honest as long as Jardine showers with an anti-bacterial afterwards - which all smart fighters do - the risk of him getting staph is practically nil. And, unless it gets into his blood stream, it's not dangerous in any real way. It's mostly a skin irritant at that point. His cut was no where near the spot on Matt's back so he'll be fine. He's aware of the small risk of infection so he'll be watching for the signs. If one shows up he'll go to the doctor. No biggie really as a health risk.
> 
> Very odd that Hammil was allowed to fight though. The commission dropped the ball there. Hamill I expect to fight if he's cleared to do so. He's a fighter but they are the ones supposedly concerned about fighter health. Very odd.


Jardine was pretty busted up, and it could've easily gotten into his bloodstream, anti-bacterial shower or not.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Way too go, score one for NSAC, I seen someone comment on a thread of pics from the weigh-in that it looked like Hammill had staph....if someone online could see it how the **** did no one notice in person?
> 
> 
> HitOrGetHit, posted this on "UFC TUF 11 Finale" he quoted pics from the weigh-ins.....


Yep, that is exactly what my MRSA looked like. It had a nasty center with redness and swelling around the outside of it. It started out looking like a bug bite, and then a couple of weeks later it was about the size of a baseball and it is highly contagious and nothing to joke about. It can lead to serious problems.

I think that this is absolutely ridiculous that he would be allowed to fight someone with this. With all of the restrictions on what strikes are allowed, it is insane that they overlook something like this. Especially when it is not even covered. That puts every single person that comes into contact with him at risk.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's really wild, 'cause during the fight, I noticed a "hole" in his back, but figured it was a scar from surgery or something. I never thought it was staph or MRSA, until someone mentioned it on MMAF.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Not only that, but now I think about it, Dana posted on twitter than Kenda Perez and others got sprayed with blood in that fight. That's a big risk to let someone in there with staph infection that could potentially put fighters and the audience as well at risk of getting staph.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> It's really wild, 'cause during the fight, I noticed a "hole" in his back, but figured it was a scar from surgery or something. I never thought it was staph or MRSA, until someone mentioned it on MMAF.


I thought it was a scar from lower back surgery or something. That's just nuts. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

kgilstrap said:


> Not only that, but now I think about it, Dana posted on twitter than Kenda Perez and others got sprayed with blood in that fight. That's a big risk to let someone in there with staph infection that could potentially put fighters and the audience as well at risk of getting staph.


the camera caught some blood too it was a great visual


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Kreed said:


> the camera caught some blood too it was a great visual


I noticed that too. There was a few drops on the camera in that fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

******* disgusting, unprofessional and dangerous.


----------



## hitcat (Sep 20, 2009)

I too am surprised they let him fight, but as someone that was in the FF/EMS profession for a number of years before moving on. Loved to help people but the shiz you get exposed too sometimes pfft, almost not worth the risk.
Anyway to be the devils advocate here. Staph in and of itself isnt crazy dangerous if it is caught quickly. If I was jardine yeah I'd take the fight too, I'm assuming they made sure it wasnt MRSA(which is pretty common in hospitals and prisons they just had a prison outbreak around here a few months back). For their physical shape and health its not worse than the flu...well minus the gaping wound it can and will make.
If it was simply staph I wouldn't be surprised if Jardine said yes, i will continue to take this fight as along as the UFC pays for and provides antibiotics after the fight as a precaution.
You can do anything you want but if a bug wants you, it'll get you. Look at ring worm how many of you that train/wrestle etc have gotten it. hell I didn't even wrestle I was soccer/baseball and I got it, turned out one of the baseball bats had it. One guy on the team had it and scratched, wiped dirt off the bat, and the 4 of us that used the bat putting it against out neck/shoulder, got it.
Not that big of a deal fellas, really you're making more of it than it really is.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

There are different types of staph, we carry staph on our skin everyday, wife said as long as its not MRSA or the like it's not a big deal.

We would need to know more to make a judgment on if its the type of infection thats highly contagious and antibiotic resistant to tell if he should or should not have been allowed to fight.

In most cases when staph brakes out it's the immune system not working the way it should because we all carry it on our skin.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if it could be covered with gauze / duct tape to address potential health risks.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Trix said:


> I wonder if it could be covered with gauze / duct tape to address potential health risks.


You have staph on your skin right now, its the type of staph that matters not so much that someone else broke out with it. In most cases if your immune systems fine so are you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

People die from staph because they fail to recognize it and by the time they go to the doctor its running rampant and wore down there immune system. Jardine knows he is at risk, hell if he wanted I am sure a doctor would put him on antiboiotics just as a precaution. The risk level is really low for somebody with a brief exposure. Staph is pretty common and I am sure we see fighters we don't realize even have it carry it into the cage. Do you guys remember TUF season 4? Half the fighters in the house had staph and they all fought,


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

No fighter should be allowed to step in the octagon with a visible infection like that. Where do you draw the line now? There should be a zero tolerance for it.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with everyone who said he shouldn't have been allowed in the ring. That's disgusting and seriously unsafe.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to lick it...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I just flat don't get it. There is no way the commission missed that. I beleive there is a medical compnent of the licensing, no? 
If they DIDN'T miss it, it becomes even MORE unbeluievable. I mean, whether it is treatable (non MRSI) or not, it is an infection that runs rampant through the sport with POTENTIALLY serious consequences. Why would they POSSIBLY allow someone to fight with that? 

Is there any way we might be able to get more info on this?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I want to lick it...


Think you might be taking the 'any hole's a goal' phrase a tad literally Sooj 

This article from MMAJunkie's worth a read. They've got a doctor that they get to comment on various issues every so often, and he discussed the safety of Hamill's infection in the article. Safe to say he wasn't too chuffed with the decision to allow Hamill to fit made by the doctor chosen by the NSAC.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's quite disturbing and shocking he was allowed into the ring like that that. If I was Jardine I'd of told him where to shove it. Disgusting.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Think you might be taking the 'any hole's a goal' phrase a tad literally Sooj
> 
> This article from MMAJunkie's worth a read. They've got a doctor that they get to comment on various issues every so often, and he discussed the safety of Hamill's infection in the article. Safe to say he wasn't too chuffed with the decision to allow Hamill to fit made by the doctor chosen by the NSAC.


I was all ready to argue with you until I looked up what "chuffed" meant. Sorry for assuming the worst. 

Yeah, that's the first I've seen a doctor write on teh subject, and he's pretty damned clear that he thinks this was a 100% BAD call. 

Maybe some good will come of it, and the guidelines on the subject will get tightened up and better known. I hope no one gets harmed by this mistake.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> It's quite disturbing and shocking he was allowed into the ring like that that. If I was Jardine I'd of told him where to shove it. Disgusting.


he probably did in the backstage, before being told that a cut would be in order. 

It´s a shame this happened, i sure would like to hear something form Dana on this matter...

Ignoring such a critical health issue like that for the well being od the show is just disgusting :sarcastic12:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It wasn't Dana's decision. He has no impact or say in the NSAC's decisions.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> It wasn't Dana's decision. He has no impact or say in the NSAC's decisions.


He´s the big guy. He can take the decision...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No, he can't. This was entirely the NSAC's call. Dana has no authority on issues like this, and it's the same with the referee's picked and the judges. He's a promoter, he doesn't make calls like this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

People are severely blowing this out of proportion, if identified and treated properly and immediately a staph infection is very minor. Unless Jardine had a compromised immune system there is no reason it would ever go beyond a small rash.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> No, he can't. This was entirely the NSAC's call. Dana has no authority on issues like this, and it's the same with the referee's picked and the judges. He's a promoter, he doesn't make calls like this.


It´s is organization, his event. Im sure he can take it as he wants to.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> People are severely blowing this out of proportion, if identified and treated properly and immediately a staph infection is very minor. Unless Jardine had a compromised immune system there is no reason it would ever go beyond a small rash.


Agreed, and I would say he has more than any rash to worry about judging by his face at the end. :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> No, he can't. This was entirely the NSAC's call. Dana has no authority on issues like this, and it's the same with the referee's picked and the judges. He's a promoter, he doesn't make calls like this.


Dana can tell him he can't fight, Matt works for him, if Dana wanted to he could have told Matt he couldn't fight just because he wanted to. 

It's the NSAC that decides refs and judges and whether a fighter is healthy enough to compete, but Dana/the UFC has ultimate say over who fights in their shows and when.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

But why would Dana take a guy off the card if the NSAC have declared him fit and safe to fight? I don't even know if Dana would have known about it until after the fight. Not many people on here picked it up until the fight was broadcast.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> But why would Dana take a guy off the card if the NSAC have declared him fit and safe to fight? I don't even know if Dana would have known about it until after the fight. Not many people on here picked it up until the fight was broadcast.


I'm not saying he would/should have, I'm just saying he can if he wants, you were saying the NSAC has that kind of call and they don't unless the fighter has some kind of health or legal issue.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually no Dana doesn't. If the NSAC doesn't clear a fighter he cannot fight. At all. Doesn't matter what Dana White says, does, thinks, or twitters. He is a promoter. He cannot make that decision.

I swear mma fans credit Dana with a lot more power than what he actually has.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually no Dana doesn't. If the NSAC doesn't clear a fighter he cannot fight. At all. Doesn't matter what Dana White says, does, thinks, or twitters. He is a promoter. He cannot make that decision.
> 
> I swear mma fans credit Dana with a lot more power than what he actually has.


Jesus christ, you sir do not understand what I'm saying. If the NSAC clears someone, Dana can still say they aren't fighting if he wants to. He can't make them fight if they are denied a license, but he can tell them they can't fight even if they are cleared.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This. They're not listening are they?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> This. They're not listening are they?


I don't think so......


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, guess you're right. Dana 'could' have pulled Hamill off the card, but considering the NSAC declared him safe to fight that was very unlikely. It certainly isn't Dana's responsibility anyway.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think so......


Actually you are wrong. Dana White cannot say whether someone will or will not fight. He doesn't have that authority within the company. That's not his job. He can suggest it but that's it. Joe Silva controls all such matters. That's his job. Dana is a promoter. That's why he is on tv all the time. 

I don't know where people get this idea that he runs the UFC. He really doesn't. He doesn't have the authority you think he does.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually you are wrong. Dana White cannot say whether someone will or will not fight. He doesn't have that authority within the company. That's not his job. He can suggest it but that's it. Joe Silva controls all such matters. That's his job. Dana is a promoter. That's why he is on tv all the time.
> 
> I don't know where people get this idea that he runs the UFC. He really doesn't. He doesn't have the authority you think he does.


Good god, read my OP, it said Dana/The UFC, because I know that Dana can't just do things, but at this point you're just splitting hairs to be annoying.


> Yeah, guess you're right. Dana 'could' have pulled Hamill off the card, but considering the NSAC declared him safe to fight that was very unlikely. It certainly isn't Dana's responsibility anyway.


Already addressed that...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually you are wrong. Dana White cannot say whether someone will or will not fight. He doesn't have that authority within the company. That's not his job. He can suggest it but that's it. Joe Silva controls all such matters. That's his job. Dana is a promoter. That's why he is on tv all the time.
> 
> I don't know where people get this idea that he runs the UFC. He really doesn't. He doesn't have the authority you think he does.


OMG, just not having the pacience for this kind of brainless act...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Good god, read my OP, it said Dana/The UFC, because I know that Dana can't just do things, but at this point you're just splitting hairs to be annoying.


"Dana can tell him he can't fight, Matt works for him, if Dana wanted to he could have told Matt he couldn't fight just because he wanted to.

It's the NSAC that decides refs and judges and whether a fighter is healthy enough to compete, but Dana/the UFC has ultimate say over who fights in their shows and when."

Okay. Let's look at your OP. Matt works for Dana not the UFC. Interesting. Dana can apparently tell someone he's not fight if he bloody well feels like it. Gotcha. NSAC chooses the refs and clears the fighters. Hmm.. a fact. Seems out of place but we'll run with it. Oh I see the Dana/UFC comment.

You're the one splitting hairs here. It just doesn't work this way. Have you ever dealt with a fighting organization? I've dealt with several helping friends get ready for their fights. If you are cleared and haven't violated the terms of your contract they can't just yank you from your fight. You see both sides of a contract are binding.

So unless he violated their contract - which I doubt has medical stipulations beyond being cleared by the commission - they really didn't have a choice but to let him fight. It's how this little thing called contractual law works.

I hope that clears things up for you.

And, AmdM, what part of me being right is too brainless of an act for you to have patience for? Was it the part of having no answer so you decided to be condescending or too busy leaving a neg rep?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> "Dana can tell him he can't fight, Matt works for him, if Dana wanted to he could have told Matt he couldn't fight just because he wanted to.
> 
> It's the NSAC that decides refs and judges and whether a fighter is healthy enough to compete, but Dana/the UFC has ultimate say over who fights in their shows and when."
> 
> ...


Dude, do you honestly believe Dana doesn't have the power to pull a fighter off the card for whatever reason? I would wager that he certainly does have that power. I would be mighty surprised if the small print of a fight contract doesn't reserve the rights to pull a fighter. At the end of the day, the contracts are signed weeks before a fight... and Ive certainly seen the UFC swap opponents merely days before a fight.

Eg.
Very recently, Ben Saunders was contracted to fight Ellenberger and Jon Fitch was set to face Alves. Now, Alves dropped out of the fight with a brain-prang virtually 2 or 3 days before the fight. The UFC ( which like it or not, DOES mainly mean Dana ) pulled Saunders from the Ellenberger fight and put him in against Fitch. So, explain to me how they did that? Clearly Ellenbergers contract was broken. If Dana wants to do this shit, he can. Dont be fooled.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually you are wrong. Dana White cannot say whether someone will or will not fight. He doesn't have that authority within the company. That's not his job. He can suggest it but that's it. Joe Silva controls all such matters. That's his job. Dana is a promoter. That's why he is on tv all the time.
> 
> I don't know where people get this idea that he runs the UFC. He really doesn't. He doesn't have the authority you think he does.


Dana is much more than merely a promoter for the UFC. He is the President of the company. Sure he doesn't own it, but I am very confident that he holds plenty of power and influence in what happens with the UFC. He may not have the final say, but I am sure he has a say in what happens.


----------



## Gopherchucks (Jun 20, 2010)

Soojooko;1207151
Eg.
Very recently said:


> I don't think they did that without discussing it with Ellenberger and Saunders first. I think Saunders was given the chance to take a step up in competition and he jumped on it, was a nice opportunity for Saunders. And I think Ellenberger was compensated as well, he got his purse and the win bonus for dropping out if I remember correctly. I agree that Dana does have a lot of power and if he felt the need to cancel the fight between Jardine and Hamill I think he would've. But when the commission gives the thumbs up, I really don't see him canceling a co-main event.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Gopherchucks said:


> I don't think they did that without discussing it with Ellenberger and Saunders first. I think Saunders was given the chance to take a step up in competition and he jumped on it, was a nice opportunity for Saunders. And I think Ellenberger was compensated as well, he got his purse and the win bonus for dropping out if I remember correctly. I agree that Dana does have a lot of power and if he felt the need to cancel the fight between Jardine and Hamill I think he would've. But when the commission gives the thumbs up, I really don't see him canceling a co-main event.


You are right Gopher. That's exactly as it went down. I stand corrected.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted. It's a good read.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...Eo14?slug=mmajunkie-Ask_Doc_Matt_Hamill_Staph

Nevermind this article has been posted.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

mmafighter10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Staph infection is really contagious. Use the antiseptic soap & it is better for you get it check out.


good job on raking up a thread from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> good job on raking up a thread from 3 weeks ago.


Eh, it isn't too bad. When I first got here I posted in a thread that was like 4 months old and I had an actual response and everything. :thumb02:


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

*dot on matt hamills back?*

im watching the tuf 11 finale right now (it reruns here in the middle east on this one channel) and i noticed a big-ish red dot on matt hammills lower back, my guess is that its from maybe some surgery done on his spine to try and do something about his hearing. but id like a confirmation, im curious about this


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It was a staph infection I believe... Jardine must have approved of this and it was the last fight of the night, so the mat was thrown out or cleaned afterwards...

EDIT: Found an article explaining everything mate 



> During Saturday night's Ultimate Fighter Finale, one question was asked over and over again by UFC fans in living rooms and sports bars, in chat rooms and on Twitter: What is that thing on Matt Hamill's back?
> 
> The answer, Hamill explained at his post-fight press conference, was that the red mark on his lower back was a staph infection. And that led to a new question: Why would the Nevada State Athletic Commission allow Hamill to fight with a staph infection?
> 
> ...


Source: MMAFighting.com


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> It was a staph infection I believe... Jardine must have approved of this and it was the last fight of the night, so the mat was thrown out or cleaned afterwards...
> 
> EDIT: Found an article explaining everything mate
> 
> ...



thanks bro


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

You're very welcome mate


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

this has nothing to do with the thread but LMAOO @ kenny florians face as he was interviewing matt hammill at the end lmaooo

hes like "THA F*CK YOU SAYIN?!?!?"


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

He had his tramp stamp removed just prior to the fight.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 14, 2010)

Melanoma.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

GARAGE DOOR OPENER...:thumb02:


----------

